
Study finds unvaccinated kids were more likely to be diagnosed with autism - braythwayt
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/kids-health/another-study-finds-no-link-between-autism-measles-mumps-rubella-n979176
======
braythwayt
The original title is "Another study finds no link between autism and measles,
mumps and rubella vaccine," and the subtitle is "A large new study finds kids
who got no childhood vaccines were more likely to be diagnosed with autism
than kids who did get recommended vaccinations."

I took the view that the subtitle is the most newsworthy part of the report,
as folks on HN are probably well-aware that there is no evidence whatsoever
that vaccination is correlated with autism.

